# Lowrance Elite 5x chirp



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Was inquiring about the Lowrance 5x chirp and wondered if anyone out there has had any on
the water experience with this unit. How's the optics, downscan & sonar features? Good unit? (yes/no)
Any replies will be greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Great unit sonar is really clear... What you using for mapping? Can get the same unit with gps and Navionics chip for not much more.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

jcoholich said:


> Great unit sonar is really clear... What you using for mapping? Can get the same unit with gps and Navionics chip for not much more.


Already have a Garmin Etrex Vista which is a handheld unit that's why I didn't purchase an
Elite 5 chirp. (the x means no GPS) I kinda wished I had purchased the Elite 7x though. It's got a little bigger screen.
I'm sure the 5x will suffice though. Thanks for the reply jcoholich


----------

